# Strop Technique



## slowtyper (Jun 19, 2011)

Is there a good youtube video or just plain old good explanation of proper strop technique? 

I built a strop by gluing some scrap leather to some wood and rubbed liquid chromium oxide on it. 

How do I know when to stop? Is too much stropping bad?


----------



## Aphex (Jun 19, 2011)

Check out this thread by Dave http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?560-How-to-Hone-Strop-Knives


----------



## slowtyper (Jun 19, 2011)

well...how did I miss that? Thanks for the link.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 19, 2011)

i wouldn't worry too much about it. do edge trailing strokes and if it doesn't work, raise your spine a touch until it does.


----------



## slowtyper (Jun 19, 2011)

How long do you strop for (roughly how many strokes)? I mean when I do it, I do a few strokes and it seems like it is working. Then I do a whole bunch more because a)I'm not sure exactly if it is working and b) I figure it can't hurt (thought I may be wrong).


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxg95LqkMs&feature=related

Here is a clip from the video that Lynn Abrams made. This is one of the best single DVD's or videos about the whole world of straight razors. I have had this DVD for years and still watch it as I find bits that I want to go over again. When starting out I would say get the DVD and see what your getting into, it's not expensive and has just about everything you need to know when starting out.


----------



## slowtyper (Jul 10, 2011)

Might be a stupid question but should I be stropping at (or about) the angle of the microbevel or the main bevel?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 16, 2011)

How did I not see this before?

I would say that depends on how soft your stropping surface is. If it's leather, I'd go with the angle of the bevel right above the microbevel. You are human, and therefore physically inconsistent, and you will get the edge. Stropping at the angle of a microbevel on something softer than a stone is asking for the edge to round over. If you strop a microbevel, you will end up blending them together, and creating a nuanced convex edge. That's how I roll!


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I do 25 slow passes on each side per day. I'm sure on a microscopic level there would be an ideal number and I'm glad I haven't read anywhere that too much is bad. This is my meditation time, and I usually do it for my harder/finer steels (don't have a better name for them). and my other steels that don't respond well, retention wise to high grit get honed on my 5microfilm then 6000


----------



## slowtyper (Jul 17, 2011)

How much does everyone else strop? When I strop its pretty much just one or two passes (I do 2 inch sections of the blade at a time)


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 17, 2011)

I strop way more than that, but I can only say I strop till it's done. Until the light reflected, and sound on the strop is uniform on the whole blade, both sides.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 17, 2011)

i do 5 or six strokes per side on each of my four strops (.5 CrO on balsa, .25 diamond on balsa, scant .25 diamond on split leather and then bare split leather).


----------

